# Hitachi SJ100DN question



## DanLins (Dec 15, 2011)

I cannot seem to get out of program mode on this thing. Although the manual is written in english, this is apparently a very versatile unit, with all kinds of programmable parameters. I had this unit working about 1½ years ago, but my fumble fingers have managed to screw it up somehow.

Any ideas out there? I've got it connected to a LNS 1.5 hp 3 phase motor. 

Thanks in advance...


----------



## Mr.20c (Dec 16, 2011)

It could be on "Monitoring" currently. Push the "Function key and see what parameter  it is on, it may still be waiting for input on that parameter,hence stuck in program mode, otherwise reset the unit to factory defaults to start over. If you go through the parameters on the manual 1 by 1 you may narrow it down. 

I would get a little but more familiar with your VFD , it will make operating it a lot easier....



hope you resolve your problem



B,


----------



## DMS (Dec 16, 2011)

I have a WJ200, which is a newer model. One thing I noticed is that they have some software for configuring these things

http://www.hitachi-america.us/products/business/inverters/support_service_sales/software_dloads/

It may be easier than trying to do it through the interface. Mine has a little USB port for connecting to a computer. Not sure if the SJ200 has something similar; they don't seem to have much info up about that model anymore.


----------



## DanLins (Dec 16, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. I got it going after all, but according to the manual it should not run, since the program led is still on. 

Regardless, it runs fine now, from .5 hz to 60 hz.

Thanks

Danl


----------



## Mr.20c (Dec 16, 2011)

So what did you do to correct the problem....:thinking:



B,


----------



## DanLins (Dec 16, 2011)

I thought I'd just go ahead and hit the #1(up) triangle, even though the prg led was still lit, and what do you know! took right off....

I've got the book, in english, about ½" thick with mostly font size 6. I read it when I can't sleep.... it helps a lot then... 

So many programmable parameters. And I'm wondering why it max's out at 60 hz? hmmm.....


----------



## Mr.20c (Dec 16, 2011)

Limit stop setting from the factory. One of the peramiter settings,you can change that,just be careful........



B,


----------



## DanLins (Dec 17, 2011)

Mr.20c said:


> Limit stop setting from the factory. One of the peramiter settings,you can change that,just be careful........
> 
> 
> 
> B,



Any ideas on what a maximum # might be as a practical matter?


----------



## Mr.20c (Dec 17, 2011)

Who made the motor, what does the tag say as far as specs? If you do plan to go beyond the rpm on the stamped tag I would consider changing the bearings. And as Ed suggested , check with the manufactur on the limitations.....

B,


----------



## DanLins (Dec 17, 2011)

Mr.20c said:


> Who made the motor, what does the tag say as far as specs? If you do plan to go beyond the rpm on the stamped tag I would consider changing the bearings. And as Ed suggested , check with the manufactur on the limitations.....
> 
> B,



LNS motor, see photo. That is a 0.84 at the bottom on the 60 hz side, next to the cos (theta), a 0.82 on the 50 hz side.


----------

